# Post your best and favourite mantis



## Morpheus uk (Jul 15, 2008)

Had an idea from Macro junkies post, how about post pics of you best favorite mantis you keep o kept, for example, my best and favorite species was my Deroplatys lobata, and my favorite mantids are deroplatys

Lobata







Dessicata


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 15, 2008)

well i have 2

i,ll start with AMELES DECOLOR!!!
















oh and hierodulas are fun


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 15, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Had an idea from Macro junkies post, how about post pics of you best favorite mantis you keep o kept, for example, my best and favorite species was my Deroplatys lobata, and my favorite mantids are deroplatysLobata
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Deroplatys lobata hard to keep?


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 15, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> well i have 2i,ll start with AMELES DECOLOR!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the last one is the best ever!!!!!!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 15, 2008)

why do you ALWAYS reply all pics?


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 15, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> why do you ALWAYS reply all pics?


I DONT!!!


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 15, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> I DONT!!!


lmao you do

edit ur post and delte everything that begins with



etc


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 15, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> lmao you doedit ur post and delte everything that begins with
> 
> 
> 
> etc


Ohhhh, ok fine ill save having to do the anoying task of moveing your hand lmao.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Jul 15, 2008)

Nothing to do with moving hands it just lags up the computer having to load up multiple photos all the time


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 15, 2008)

it just takes 3 secconds to higlight al the pics and press backspace.

oh and i liked the ameles better, she might be small but she tackled an adult female cricket and a 1 inch long european hornet!

thats the same size as she was, thats compareble to a human stops a small car


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd have to say Acromantis Farmosa for favorite and best. Probably beacuse of their attitude and how fast they grow. Plus they do some of the cutest things. :lol:


----------



## Birdfly (Jul 15, 2008)

Well im still grieving the loss of my only _Plistospilota guineensis_ female last year

My joint favourite species todate:






Then of course my other favourite species would be:


----------



## macro junkie (Jul 15, 2008)

birdfly - what the heck..that thing is a beast..if that thing tryed to grab u it would cut you to shreads..so where did u get it..i take it there rare? looks 2x bigger and stockyer than the giant asian (Plistospilota guineensis)


----------



## Birdfly (Jul 15, 2008)

You mean _Hierodula membranacea/grandis_??

Well she was noticably bigger than the above, felt heavy too, for a mantis!!

She was 11cm from forehead to abdomen tip, not a lot bigger in this comparison but still a very big mantis, i have heard rumours of them going 12 cm but ?  

Rob had some, i think he's the only person in the uk to still have them ? v very tricky as adults and not for the same reason _Idolomantis_ was.


----------



## Kruszakus (Jul 15, 2008)

To me Idolomorpha species has this unparalelled, uncanny quality about it - I've been breeding them since December 2007 - currently I'm trying to get things going, cuz with every generation there seem to be a problem with them being quite reluctant when it comes to mating...


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 15, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> why do you ALWAYS reply all pics?


In the last day his Mantis Dude's post count has jumped up by 20


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 15, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> In the last day his Mantis Dude's post count has jumped up by 20


LOL mine by 50  

(with a record of 35 in 24 hours is that no wonder :lol: )


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 15, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> LOL mine by 50  (with a record of 35 in 24 hours is that no wonder :lol: )


Lol, my *average* was over that


----------



## darkspeed (Jul 15, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> it just takes 3 secconds to higlight al the pics and press backspace.


Or just stop clicking the black "reply" button at the bottom of the post you are responding to and press the green/yellow "add reply" button at the bottom and top of the thread. Quoting people should only be done when you are responding to something specific that someone else said. Otherwise it is unnecessary and quite anoying... Even more so when you quote someones post and dont even add any input of your own. We dont need to be repeated or reiterated, especially when it is simply for post whoring purposes.


----------

